# Lots of money, where to put it?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

My friend is loaded, period. He's about 23 and he's sitting on about $40,000 for a car. He likes the R33 but I'm talking him into an R32 because of the weight differences, to me it looks like a smaller car. But I want to make sure. Does anyone have the specs on the weights on all three models?
Also, what chassis is more friendly to being stripped?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Look, if he can afford the R33 then dont let him F-up.

looks count too!

SUPERHICAS and other xtras as well

friends don't let friends buy R32's when they can afford R33's


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

If he wants a track car or the fastest one, get the R32. If he wants a cruiser and doesn't care about ultimate performance, then the R33 is probably better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if he has even more money and wants to go around with the bling bling get the R34


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

the R34 is not to "bling bling"
Its just enough to know there is something in there to kick you in the ass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I owned a 1992 R32 GT-R and currently own a 1995 R33 V-spec.

If your friend is aware of the impact of the R32 GT-R has in Japanese sports/racing car history, I recommend the R32. I loved the car for its simplicity in design: not too big and not too small, more than enough power, great and predictable handling ( unless you've been drinking until 3:00 am and drifting through a turn......), gorgeous styling. It's got everything you need and nothing you don't to enjoy the drive. 

The R33 is more of a grand touring kind of car. It's quieter and more comfortable on the freeway, has more room with nicer upholstry, and all the stuff you really don't need for going fast.

The R32 from Garage SPL ran a 11.8 in the 1/4mile with stock turbos and no internal mods. That should tell you about the potential these cars have. But then again, no one buys these cars for the 1/4 mile.


----------

